# Zivan ng3 output fuse



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

If I remember correctly, the fuse is four little screws away from replacement.
So if you are reasonable skilled, you might change it by yourself next time.

*caution:*
Pull the plug, take of battery connection!
Avoid any repair if you don't know what you are doing!
Use isolation gloves!
If you touch anything inside the charger you might risk an electric shock!

$100 ... puh!


----------



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Brainzel.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

My pleasure.

I found my old pictures, so I don't have to go outside and take the charger out of the car, it's 0°C / 32 °F outside 

At the left side you can see the input fuse. In this case a 20A fuse (230V input).
On the right side, there is the output fuse.
Just four little screws away ... $100 dollar in my opinion is too expensive.


----------



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a big help. I could have changed that myself but the warning light I was receiving (according to the Zivan manual) said nothing about a blown fuse. I opened it before I sent it in and saw the fuses. I also talked to them on the phone and they said nothing about a blown fuse. They did not seem interested in even talking with me about the problem -- just "send it in." I am sure that Zivan is a good company but I am not too impressed with their representative in the United States.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

I had to replace a fuse in an NG1. I ordered an exact spec replacement (different brand) from DigiKey. The output fuse looks to be the same class as the one I bought. It is a 10x38mm size and a class G or gG (general use). Check the interrupt current rating and make sure that the replacement is the same size. The one I bought had a Ii=120kA with a 20A 500V rating. Here is a link: http://search.digikey.com/us/en/products/C10G20/283-3421-ND/1645211

I think the model, C10G20, might refer to the 10mm diameter size and the 20 might be the current rating.


----------



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------

